# Looking to buy a drill press.



## dollis (Dec 28, 2008)

I have been looking on the net for some time now and seen a dozen bench tops that are about 1/3" to short for drilling pen blanks. Does anyone have a bench top that can do pen blanks? I am also considering getting a floor mount. I am NOT a lottery winner or a trust-fund baby, so please keep the recommendations reasonable price.:laughing:


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't "do" pens but over time I have discovered things about a bench top DP I would'nt have thought. With some imagination they are much more versitile than you'd think. The top, or "head", can swiveled around over the side of the base. Clamp the base to the bench, hang the "business end" over the side of bench and with some clamping majic you've GOT a floor model. Set up might take awhile but if you're making a bunch of something it serves well. I've gotten REALLY creative and clamped the DP SIDEWAYS to the side of the bench, swiveled the head UP over the bench-top and clamped my workpiece to the bench TOP. Of course I've simplifyed the decription but you get the idea. I'd LOVE to have a floor model but I don't think I could justify the $ or the space for the dedicated foot-print. And then . . . the " problem solving " turns me on !


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

For the money it is VERY hard to beat the Central Machinery 43378 16 speed Floor Model Drill Press. 

I have seen this model in store, and it is EXACTLY the same DP as my Northern Industrial DP except for paint and plastics colors. The chuck throw leaves a bit to be desired, but it is nothing I haven't been able to work around... I did need to add an appropriate woodworking drill press table for this though...
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=43378

Now since you brought it up, I already let LOML know that if we get lucky enough to be lottery winners, I am ordering a Steel City 20520 17" drill press. The chuck throw on those I think is measured in miles... Well not quite but you get the idea... This is a DP designed for woodworkers not metal work...
http://www.toolking.com/products/15620520.aspx?googlebase=20520


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Looking to buy a drill press*

I got one from HF a few years ago and if you take those goofy stops off the side,they will go deep enough.They are on sale now for 39 bucks an they not a bad little drill press.I drilled out a bunch of blanks with it just to see how a little pen vise I had just bought for 9.99 worked an they both worked great together. :yes: Now all I gotta do is make a pen


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

The woodsman said:


> I got one from HF a few years ago and if you take those goofy stops off the side,they will go deep enough.They are on sale now for 39 bucks an they not a bad little drill press.I drilled out a bunch of blanks with it just to see how a little pen vise I had just bought for 9.99 worked an they both worked great together. :yes: Now all I gotta do is make a pen


Which model? HF markets a LOT of different drill presses and more than a few are close in specs...

To use the bandsaw example, mine is a 32208 and there is the 32206 which is virtually identical, until you look in the pulley cover and at the motor. The 32208 is 110v only and has a 4 speed pulley system, the 32206 can be wired for 220v and is a single speed saw.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Looking to buy a drill press*

Sorry I can't remember the mo# as its at my place in NC an right now and I am in Tampa,but it is the same one they have on sale for 39.00,reg price is 70.00 I believe and also I was looking an its the only bench top thats on sale now.
Ken


----------



## dollis (Dec 28, 2008)

This is the only drill press I see near the $70.00 price is this it?


http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38119

If you are sure that this will do the job ill go get a raincheck(they are out in the store and wearhouse). Only reason that I even aks is it is a 65 mile drive to get the raincheck.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38119

The closest to your description is the 38119 5 speed benchtop unit.

I think for what the OP is looking for the 38142 is more along the lines of what he wants.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?function=Search

There is a review of it at the link below...
http://www.bt3central.com/showthread.php?t=37436


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Looking to buy adrill press*

YUP thats the one I have,sorry about the sale being off,I had there flyer layin here next to me an was looking at it,but didn't realize the sale was off,but mine has given me real good service.For whats its worth,if you get it an don'[t like it for whatever reason,they will take it back,no questions ask.
Ken


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I have one of those. The most annoying thing about it is the table is not on a geared lift. When you want to move it you loosen and wiggle it up n' down very inexactly. The 2 inch quill travel is getting what you pay for. Can't do pen blanks in one stroke. Otherwise it's pretty solid. Also I swapped the post for a longer piece of pipe cause I couldn't get my crossfeed vise under it.


----------



## lyza (Jan 24, 2011)

dollis said:


> I have been looking on the net for some time now and seen a dozen bench tops that are about 1/3" to short for drilling pen blanks. Does anyone have a bench top that can do pen blanks? I am also considering getting a floor mount. I am NOT a lottery winner or a trust-fund baby, so please keep the recommendations reasonable price.:laughing:



Hello Members!
I'm new to this forum past few months. I guessed those users who are not well knowledge and satisfaction about it which is mention above. Please visit our Analytical Report of your topic which is mention below at this post..... 

*Click below and gain experience of our Analysis!*

Thank you


----------

